

IBM Names Itself Worst Company For Fixing Critical Software Security Bugs - paulreiners
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/08/31/ibm-names-itself-worst-company-for-fixing-critical-software-security-bugs/?partner=yahootix

======
lanstein
As Bill Belichick would say, it is what it is.

------
zentechen
The question is why they don't patch the security holes??

~~~
jamesseda
A bug is classified as Critical based on how much access/damage the an attack
could create, not based on how it would affect customers. It is possible to
have a critical vulnerability that you can expect very few customers to see.

